# Gaming RIG for a Veteran Gamer



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2018)

*1. What is the purpose of the computer? What all applications and games are you going to run? (Stupid answers like 'gaming' or 'office work' will not work. Be exact. Which games? Which applications? Avoid the word 'et cetera.')*
Ans: Mostly games like FPS, RPG, Strategy, MS Office, Browsing, Youtube, Netflix etc

*2. What is your overall budget? If you can extend a bit for a more balanced configuration, then mention this too.*
Ans: 1.2 Lakhs max

*3. Planning to overclock?*
Ans: Yes but mildly

*4. Which Operating System are you planning to use?*
Ans: Windows 10 Pro

*5. How much hard drive space is needed?*
Ans: 500GB M.2 SATA

*6. Do you want to buy a monitor? If yes, please mention which screen size and resolution do you want. If you already have a monitor and want to reuse it, again mention the size and resolution of monitor you have.*
Ans: 27 inches 1080p Gaming

*7. Which components you DON'T want to buy or which components you already have and plan on reusing?*
Ans: Nothing

*8. When are you planning to buy the system?*
Ans: As soon as I get a Good Suggestion, mostly in Dec,2018

*9. Have you ever built a desktop before or will this be done by an assembler?*
Ans: Yes, several times

*10. Where do you live? Are you buying locally? Are you open to buying stuff from online shops if you don't get locally?*
Ans: Secunderabad

*11. Anything else which you would like to say?*
Ans: I am in early 40's and I and my daughter both spend about 60 hours combined every week which includes playing games, browsing and Youtube combined. I previously thought of going with any Gaming Laptop but it cannot be modified later down the years right. So I quit thinking of buying any laptop.

I have the following AMD Build in my mind.

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX590 8GB)
Budget -130.5K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -19.2k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX590 8GB Nitro+ OC -26.9k
RAM -G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz 16GB DDR4 (8GBx2) -12.1k
SSD -Samsung 970 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -13.5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwtts Gold Pro 750w -7.5k
Cabinet -Cooler Master Masterbox LITE 5 RGB -5.4k
Monitor -BenQ GW2780 27inch IPS Panel -17k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB -3.6k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.7k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
RGB LED Strip -Corsair Lighting Node PRO RGB -4.8k
Case Fan -Cooler Master Masterfan MF120L RGB -1k
*Total -130.5K*


Thanks & Regards,
BSSR


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

MiniITX is not suitable for a serious gaming rig with a gfx card like 1070 because of poor heat dissipation in a cramped cabinet that too in a city like Secundarabad in summer.At least get micro-ATX.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> MiniITX is not suitable for a serious gaming rig with a gfx card like 1070 because of poor heat dissipation in a cramped cabinet that too in a city like Secundarabad in summer.At least get micro-ATX.


Then what is the best micro atx cabinet.
But I was searching for built in wifi connectors and could not find in any of the micro atx motherboards.
Please suggest about these two.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Is it must to have inbuilt wifi when you can get usb 'n' wifi adapter for ~400 or 'ac' wifi adapter for ~1k?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> MiniITX is not suitable for a serious gaming rig with a gfx card like 1070 because of poor heat dissipation in a cramped cabinet that too in a city like Secundarabad in summer.At least get micro-ATX.


going with this config instead of the previous...
Though this has a full size atx mobo, cabinet etc...

*AMD Gaming RIG

Budget -137K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600x -20k

Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -13k

Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1070 8GB Mini -38k

RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 16GB (8GBx2) -11k

SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 1TB M.2 SATA SSD -18k

Power Supply -Antec EarthWatts Gold Pro-550w -6k

Cabinet -NZXT Source 340 -6k

Monitor -Acer KG271 27 inch LED -15k

KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k

UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -137k*


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Is it must to have inbuilt wifi when you can get usb 'n' wifi adapter for ~400 or 'ac' wifi adapter for ~1k?


Yes, its a must since I have a router and many devices are sharing it in the house. So cannot connect it via the ethernet port.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 27, 2018)

I would say instead of 2600X get the 1700 as more cores will benefit in future.
Also try to get 1070Ti atleast.
Also i don't think you can overclock a 1080p monitor to 1440p or atleast this is the first time I'm hearing about it. Get a native 1440p monitor if possible or a 1080p 144hz.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> I would say instead of 2600X get the 1700 as more cores will benefit in future.
> Also try to get 1070Ti atleast.
> *Also i don't think you can overclock a 1080p monitor to 1440p or atleast this is the first time I'm hearing about it. Get a native 1440p monitor if possible or a 1080p 144hz.*


How to OVERCLOCK Acer Kg 271 MONITOR 60Hz/75Hz/120Hz/144Hz (Get Higher Refresh Rates) Acer KG 271


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 27, 2018)

Don't buy gigabyte,get MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 2nd Gen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3466MHz Memory) . 


bssunilreddy said:


> Yes, its a must since I have a router and many devices are sharing it in the house. So cannot connect it via the ethernet port.


I didn't get you.I am suggesting to buy a usb wifi adapter that will then connect desktop to wifi router so where does lan port comes in this.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 27, 2018)

whitestar_999 said:


> Don't buy gigabyte,get MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 2nd Gen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3466MHz Memory) .
> 
> I didn't get you.I am suggesting to buy a usb wifi adapter that will then connect desktop to wifi router so where does lan port comes in this.


Okay thanks.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 27, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> How to OVERCLOCK Acer Kg 271 MONITOR 60Hz/75Hz/120Hz/144Hz (Get Higher Refresh Rates) Acer KG 271


But that is for refresh rate not resolution. Resolution will remain 1080p.


----------



## quicky008 (Nov 27, 2018)

@op:if i remember correctly,you had quite a powerful 6th gen intel based rig not too long ago-but it seems you are not using it anymore.What became of it?

I'm assuming your daughter is still quite young-i hope she doesn't develop an addiction to gaming and watching youtube/netflix all day long at an early age.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 28, 2018)

1. Monitor's resolution can't be changed. It remains same. Perhaps by overclocking, you meant the refresh rate?
2. Isn't 38k for a 1070 expensive? Here in Nehru Place (Delhi), you can get 1070 for INR 29990 + 18% GST = approx. INR 35k (this is without bargain)
3. For given requirements, 16GB system memory is overkill. 8GB memory will easily suffice the needs.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2018)

quicky008 said:


> @op:if i remember correctly,you had quite a powerful 6th gen intel based rig not too long ago-but it seems you are not using it anymore.What became of it?
> 
> I'm assuming your daughter is still quite young-i hope she doesn't develop an addiction to gaming and watching youtube/netflix all day long at an early age.


I sold it and bought a laptop which my daughter is presently using it for YouTube, prime and Netflix etc.
She is not into gaming but asks me how to play when I used to play witcher 3 all the time.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> 1. Monitor's resolution can't be changed. It remains same. Perhaps by overclocking, you meant the refresh rate?
> 2. Isn't 38k for a 1070 expensive? Here in Nehru Place (Delhi), you can get 1070 for INR 29990 + 18% GST = approx. INR 35k (this is without bargain)
> 3. For given requirements, 16GB system memory is overkill. 8GB memory will easily suffice the needs.


I thought monitor resolution can be changed. Thanks for clarifying.

Is it okay to buy GPUs used for mining because I am finding 1070s for as low as 30k & 1080s for as low as 40k and have 2 years of warranty left on them.

Please anybody clarify on this.
Thanks.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 28, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> But that is for refresh rate not resolution. Resolution will remain 1080p.


I was scratching my head all the time thinking how come in the video they are saying as 1440p can be achieved.
I don't know anything about monitor overclocking.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 28, 2018)

If you want to save some money, you can easily build for well under 1 lac. I can see some very good deals on used cards in forums like Erodov. RX480, 570 and 580 for good prices. Even new RX580 is going for 21k with 3 free games. RX580 is plenty for 1080p gaming. Also for CPU you could go for Ryzen 2600 rather than 2600X and cheaper B450 Motherboard and you can have a great performing PC for around 80 to 90k


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 28, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> I thought monitor resolution can be changed. Thanks for clarifying.
> 
> Is it okay to buy GPUs used for mining because I am finding 1070s for as low as 30k & 1080s for as low as 40k and have 2 years of warranty left on them.
> 
> ...



Only if the source who is selling is reliable. I don't think mining affects life of GPU as long as it wasn't overclocked and used in ideal conditions. As there are no moving parts in a GPU like a car, it should be good.
But looking at the price difference between new and used, I would anyday go for a new one if I were you.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 28, 2018)

Wait for 590 if you are aiming for 1080p.
Did you mean you want to overclock your GPU to play at 1440p ? or overclock the monitor for 144 hz ?

Because direct scaling to 1440p from a 1080p panel is not possible, you can change scaling but you cannot change res from what it's built for. (AFAIK)


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> and cheaper B450 Motherboard


I would not recommend skimping on mobo especially for ryzen 6/8 cores processors.MSI B450 gaming AC has one of the best VRMs in its category plus it also has inbuilt AC wifi which itself costs ~1-1.5k if bought separately.Cheapest acceptable mobo for 2600 with decent OC will still costs ~8-9k so not much point anyway in this budget.



Vineet Sharma said:


> For given requirements, 16GB system memory is overkill. 8GB memory will easily suffice the needs.


I am not a gamer but I have read enough online comments about some games easily crossing this "8GB system ram" limit quite easily.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> But that is for refresh rate not resolution. Resolution will remain 1080p.


Yes, overclocking is for refresh rate only and not for resolution.

OP will need a 1440p resolution monitor for 4K gaming


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 28, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> 3. For given requirements, 16GB system memory is overkill. 8GB memory will easily suffice the needs.


Yes, but now a days 16GB RAM is recommended for better gaming performance and future proofing


----------



## Minion (Nov 28, 2018)

AMD RYZEN 5 2600x-19,000 link:- AMD RYZEN 5 2600X 2nd Generation Desktop Processor With Wraith Spire Cooling Solution - (6 Core, Up To 4.2 GHz, AM4 Socket, 19MB Cache)
MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC-12,600 link:- MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC Motherboard (AMD Socket AM4/Ryzen 2nd Gen Series CPU/Max 64GB DDR4-3466MHz Memory)
CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB PRO SERIES 16GB (8GBX2) DDR4 3000MHZ RAM  CMW8GX4M1D3000C16-11,500 link:- *www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/corsair-vengeance-rgb-pro-series-16gb-16gbx1-ddr4-3000mhz-ram-cmw16gx4m1d3000c16/
ADATA XPG SX8200 480GB PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200NP-480GT-C-10,500(only ssd) link:-*www.onlyssd.com/product/adata-xpg-sx8200-480gb-pcie-gen3x4-m-2-2280-ssd-asx8200np-480gt-c/
Antec EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W-6,600 link:- ANTEC EARTHWATTS GOLD PRO 650W SMPS - 650 Watt 80 Plus Gold Certification Semi Modular PSU
Zotac GTX 1080 8GB GDDR5X Mini-44,000 link:-*www.primeabgb.com/online-price-reviews-india/zotac-geforce-gtx-1080-mini-8gb-graphic-card-zt-p10800h-10p/
Cooler Master MASTERBOX TD500L-4,800 link:- COOLER MASTER MASTERBOX TD500L (ATX) Mid Tower Cabinet - With Transparent Side Panel
Cooler Master MasterFan MF120L RGBx3-2,400 link:- COOLER MASTER MASTERFAN MF120L RGB - 120MM Cabinet Fan With RGB
Lenovo L24Q-10-17,000 link:- LENOVO L24Q-10 - 24 Inch 99% sRGB Monitor (Frameless, 4ms Response Time, QHD IPS Panel, DisplayPort, HDMI)

*Total:-1.29k*


----------



## whitestar_999 (Nov 28, 2018)

Minion said:


> Crucial MX500 500GB-7,500


Why crucial? As far as I know it does not have an official service centre in India & one needs to ship it abroad themselves/via dealer so really not worth it when samsung is there.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 29, 2018)

Zangetsu said:


> Yes, but now a days 16GB RAM is recommended for better gaming performance and future proofing



Well, I say 8GB keeping my own experience into consideration. I play all latest games @ 1080p (Shadow of the Tomb Raider, Call of Duty Black Ops IV, Battlefield I etc.) except Assassins Creed Odyssey (optimal is "High" for a 1060 GTX) on ultra without any problem.  I am yet to see a game which will overshoot memory of my 8GB gaming system. If you do live broadcast (Twitch etc.) while gaming on ultra settings, then 16GB is recommended else 8GB is good enough.
I feel "future proofing" is irrelevant because a new RAM stick can be installed at any point of time without hassles if you feel like to do it. For a new  build with a set budget, I think it makes more sense to invest that 5-6k on a better CPU, mobo or graphics card.


----------



## mohit9206 (Nov 29, 2018)

I'd definitely suggest 16gb as you have to consider that his budget is at least 1 lac. A 1 lac build having just 8gb ram is kind of ridiculous. I had 8gb in 2012. Its time to move to 16gb. Because while gaming if you have multiple chrome tabs open and maybe some other applications as well ram will easily go over 8gb


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Nov 30, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> I'd definitely suggest 16gb as you have to consider that his budget is at least 1 lac. A 1 lac build having just 8gb ram is kind of ridiculous. I had 8gb in 2012. Its time to move to 16gb. Because while gaming if you have multiple chrome tabs open and maybe some other applications as well ram will easily go over 8gb



I understand your point. Having 8GB memory in 2018 may sound a bit off but it actually is sensible. I have this bad habit of buying something new every now and then, and so thought of upgrading my system to 16GB many times, but couldn't find even a single reason to do it. It can handle few chrome tabs open and the game, talking from my own experience. There are many videos on YouTube which shows the gaming performance on 4GB, 8GB and 16GB memory and there is hardly any difference between 8GB and 16GB systems.
If its up to me to build a new system, I'd any day spend that extra 5-6k on a better graphics card or a processor which I know I wouldn't change for next 5-6 years instead of buying extra memory which would hardly be used as of now. I don't feel 1 lakh is a huge budget for mid-high end gaming system these days as a good graphics card itself eats up 40% of your budget. 

Memory is something which can be upgraded anytime later in future and honestly, the current prices of RAM is plain stupid. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## Nerevarine (Nov 30, 2018)

Vineet Sharma said:


> I understand your point. Having 8GB memory in 2018 may sound a bit off but it actually is sensible. I have this bad habit of buying something new every now and then, and so thought of upgrading my system to 16GB many times, but couldn't find even a single reason to do it. It can handle few chrome tabs open and the game, talking from my own experience. There are many videos on YouTube which shows the gaming performance on 4GB, 8GB and 16GB memory and there is hardly any difference between 8GB and 16GB systems.
> If its up to me to build a new system, I'd any day spend that extra 5-6k on a better graphics card or a processor which I know I wouldn't change for next 5-6 years instead of buying extra memory which would hardly be used as of now. I don't feel 1 lakh is a huge budget for mid-high end gaming system these days as a good graphics card itself eats up 40% of your budget.
> 
> Memory is something which can be upgraded anytime later in future and honestly, the current prices of RAM is plain stupid. Just my 2 cents.



I have the exact same thoughts, and trust me, with some good management, 8 GB is PLENTY for most games.
I run BF1 at 4k @ 50-60 fps ultra, multiplayer 64 player maps, PUBG @ 1440p 60 fps ultra, and 8 GB is sufficient for me. You need to do some memory management, but its worth pointing out that you can easily upgrade in the future if need be.

However, I imagine newest Hitman 2 to run like crap on my rig (mostly because no DX12 and there fore ryzen support is pretty terrible in that)

Always lookout for good deals though, I got my 4x2 GB sticks at a bargain in amazon lightning deal.


----------



## Zangetsu (Nov 30, 2018)




----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 1, 2018)

Minion said:


> AMD RYZEN 5 2600-19,000
> MSI B450 GAMING PRO CARBON AC-12,600
> CORSAIR VENGEANCE RGB PRO SERIES 16GB (8GBX2) DDR4 3000MHZ RAM CMW8GX4M1D3000C16-12,600
> ADATA XPG SX8200 480GB PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD ASX8200NP-480GT-C-10,500(only ssd)
> ...


Where can I get Zotac GTX 1080 8GB Mini for 44k
Please post links and also from where did you get the above prices.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

*AMD Gaming RIG

Budget -117K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -17k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon  AC-13k
Graphics Card -Zotac GTX 1070 8GB Mini -38k
RAM -Corsair Vengeance LPX 3000Mhz 16GB -11k
SSD -Samsung 860 EVO 500GB M.2 SSD -9k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 550w -6k
Cabinet -Antec P8 Black -5k
Monitor -BenQ GW2280 22 inch LED IPS -8k
KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4k
UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -6k

*Total -117k
*
Thought this is sufficient for my gaming needs.


----------



## Minion (Dec 2, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> Where can I get Zotac GTX 1080 8GB Mini for 44k
> Please post links and also from where did you get the above prices.



Done,refer my original post


----------



## mohit9206 (Dec 2, 2018)

bssunilreddy said:


> *AMD Gaming RIG
> 
> Budget -103K*
> 
> ...


Really unbalanced build. Why such an expensive motherboard? Saving money on motherboard and going with 8gb ram should allow you to go with 1070 8GB.
Otherwise if you insist on 16gb ram and that particular motherboard then instead of 1060 6GB go with RX580 Sapphire Pulse for 20k with 3 free games.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Dec 2, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> Why such an expensive motherboard?


Not that expensive,out of 13k you are getting inbuilt ac wifi which itself cost 1-1.5k if bought separately plus the minimum decent mobo for a 6 core ryzen with good VRMs cost ~8-8.5k & this mobo has the best VRMs under 15k.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 2, 2018)

mohit9206 said:


> Really unbalanced build. Why such an expensive motherboard? Saving money on motherboard and going with 8gb ram should allow you to go with 1070 8GB.
> Otherwise if you insist on 16gb ram and that particular motherboard then instead of 1060 6GB go with RX580 Sapphire Pulse for 20k with 3 free games.


Added the GTX 1070 8GB where the total comes under 120k budget.


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Dec 3, 2018)

Ditch additional 8GB stick for a GTX 1080 rather than 1070.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 6, 2019)

*AMD Gaming RIG (RX580 8GB)
Budget -113K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -16.2k
Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC -12.2k
Graphics Card -Sapphire RX580 8GB Pulse OC -19.9k
RAM -G.Skill RipJaws V 3200Mhz 16GB DDR4 (8GBx2) -12.1k
SSD -Crucial MX500 1TB M.2 SSD -12.5k
Power Supply -Antec Earthwtts Gold Pro 650w -6.5k
Cabinet -Antec DF500 RGB -5.4k
Monitor -Acer EB321HQ 32Inch Full HD Monitor -16.4k
KB -Corsair K55 RGB -3.6k
Mouse -Corsair Harpoon RGB Mouse -1.6k
UPS -APC 1.1KVA -5.6k
Case Fan -Cooler Master Masterfan MF120L RGB -1k
*Total -113K*


----------



## Randy_Marsh (Feb 7, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *AMD Gaming RIG (RX580 8GB)
> Budget -113K*
> 
> Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -16.2k
> ...



tbh..a 20k graphics card in a 1.2L gaming system doesn't make sense to me at all.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 7, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *AMD Gaming RIG (RX580 8GB)
> Budget -113K*
> 
> Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 2600 -16.2k
> ...



All your suggestions mostly Antec PSU only, Any reason? It's better then all.,


----------



## quicky008 (Feb 7, 2019)

the antec psu that's been suggested (earthwatts 650)is actually a seasonic OEM product,and can therefore be considered very reliable indeed.Its one of the most robust psus that is available at that price point.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> the antec psu that's been suggested (earthwatts 650)is actually a seasonic OEM product,and can therefore be considered very reliable indeed.Its one of the most robust psus that is available at that price point.


Only point to keep in mind is that you get the latest version & not the older version(which is inferior in quality). There was some controversy 1-2 months back when somebody posted on reddit that mdcomputers shipped him older version & not latest version.Now mdcomputers clearly mentions in its description that there is 7 years warranty for eartwatts gold pro psu sold after 1st September 2018.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 8, 2019)

quicky008 said:


> the antec psu that's been suggested (earthwatts 650)is actually a seasonic OEM product,and can therefore be considered very reliable indeed.Its one of the most robust psus that is available at that price point.



ok, why not suggest Seasonic instead of Antec...? Any reason.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Feb 8, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok, why not suggest Seasonic instead of Antec...? Any reason.


Only old models of seasonic are currently available in India,no online shop in India is currently selling latest/new models of seasonic psu.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 8, 2019)

shreeux said:


> ok, why not suggest Seasonic instead of Antec...? Any reason.


Antec is not that bad bro.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> All your suggestions mostly Antec PSU only, Any reason? It's better then all.,


It depends on the star rating and years of warranty.
Before I used to refer Corsair PSU's but nowadays TX Series is not readily available where as RMx series are overpriced even for lower PSU's.
Even I used to refer Seasonic but now their latest Focus Series are not available in India but still S12II and M12II Series are still sold in Amazon and overclockerzone sites.
Seasonic RMA and Corsair RMA are the best. They immediately give sealed units as replacements upon verification of the faulty ones.
PS: Sometimes it also concerned with the locations as well.
I normally raise a ticket with either of them before hand and get confirmation before sending the respective PSU's for RMA.
Same is the case with Antec PSU's.
Cooler Master is previously dealt by Acro Engineering but now I think Regeneresis deals with RMA.
Regenerisis is also very good in providing RMA. Since it provides for Cooler Master, Asus, Gigabyte etc
But I dont suggest Cooler Master PSU's. They are usually rebranded Seasonic but lately I dont know about them.


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> It depends on the star rating and years of warranty.
> Before I used to refer Corsair PSU's but nowadays TX Series is not readily available where as RMx series are overpriced even for lower PSU's.
> Even I used to refer Seasonic but now their latest Focus Series are not available in India but still S12II and M12II Series are still sold in Amazon and overclockerzone sites.
> Seasonic RMA and Corsair RMA are the best. They immediately give sealed units as replacements upon verification of the faulty ones.
> ...



Great, good to know about PSU's.

You mean, Cooler Master avoidable?

Why don't you make top 5 or top 10 PSU's various Watts and Price range.
It's easy to identify for members.


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Great, good to know about PSU's.
> 
> You mean, Cooler Master avoidable?
> 
> ...


Here is your tier list
PSU Tier List Updated


----------



## shreeux (Feb 12, 2019)

Minion said:


> Here is your tier list
> PSU Tier List Updated



Most of them not available in India.


----------



## billubakra (Feb 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Great, good to know about PSU's.
> 
> You mean, Cooler Master avoidable?
> 
> ...


@gta5 is the go to guy when it comes to PSU's but he ain't active much nowadays.


----------



## Minion (Feb 12, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Most of them not available in India.


This list is still applicable for what is available in India


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Great, good to know about PSU's.
> 
> You mean, Cooler Master avoidable?
> 
> ...


Yes Cooler Master PSU's must be avoided 
Its not that their PSU's are bad but its their RMA thats worrisome.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Most of them not available in India.


Follow this LIST
Almost 30 to 40% PSUs are available from this list
PSU Hierarchy 2019 - Power Supply Unit Tier List [Ultimate List]


----------



## bssunilreddy (Feb 13, 2019)

Minion said:


> Here is your tier list
> PSU Tier List Updated


Most recent Linus List
PSU Tier List 3.0


----------



## bssunilreddy (Apr 29, 2019)

Finally decided on this config:
*i.imgur.com/OqaFskI.png


----------



## chimera201 (Apr 29, 2019)

^ Corsair Vengeance PSU series isn't great for that price. Corsair TXM, RMx and new Antec models starting from Earthwatts Gold Pro is what you should look for.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

Finally ordered a new desktop PC with the following config along with new Window 10 Pro OS + MS Office 2019.

And the Config is as follows:

*AMD Gaming RIG

Budget -109K*

Processor -AMD Ryzen 5 3600 -17.1k

Motherboard -MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC-12.2k

Graphics Card -Asus Phoenix RTX 2060 Mini -24k

RAM -G.SKILL Sniper X 16GB (2 x 8GB) DDR4 3600 -7.3k

SSD -Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD -8.4k

Power Supply -Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750w -7.4k

Cabinet -Corsair SPEC Delta RGB -5.5k

Monitor -Benq 27 inch EW277HDR -15.5k

KB & Mouse -Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo -4.1k

UPS -APC 1.1 KVA -5.6k

Fan -Jonsbo FR-601 RGB Fan -.9k

Shipping -1k

*Total -109k
*
Window 10 Pro OS + MS Office 2019 -1.6k


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

Will Post pictures once I get everything delivered and assembled.
Ordered from Amazon, Primeabgb & Vedantcomputers.
Keys from snapdeal...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Monitor -Benq 27 inch EW277HDR -15.5k


Why not a 144Hz monitor instead? 


bssunilreddy said:


> Keys from snapdeal...


Nobody sells keys for that cheap. Beware that those ones might be stolen or not for reselling purpose (like VLMK or enterprise ones)


----------



## shreeux (Sep 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Monitor -Benq 27 inch EW277HDR -15.5k



Does any specific reason choose this Monitor?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Why not a 144Hz monitor instead?
> 
> Nobody sells keys for that cheap. Beware that those ones might be stolen or not for reselling purpose (like VLMK or enterprise ones)


Okay already got delivered by the seller.
I checked them and are fine.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Sep 30, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Does any specific reason choose this Monitor?


Its more than enough for my needs and any Acer Nitro 144Hz panel is only sold by either amazon @ 21.5k or theitdepot @ 18.5k + shipping @ 2k
So went with the Benq Monitor instead.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Its more than enough for my needs and any Acer Nitro 144Hz panel is only sold by either amazon @ 21.5k or theitdepot @ 18.5k + shipping @ 2k
> So went with the Benq Monitor instead.


*www.amazon.in/144hz-Variant-Monitor-FREESYNC-Technology/dp/B07WLW8QWN/
Was 16k when I checked in afternoon.


----------



## whitestar_999 (Sep 30, 2019)

Should have gone with gigabyte x570 gaming x for ~15k,just hope that everything works fine with msi else their rma is very poor. Also that asus RTX 2060 mini runs hot(for 5k more you could have got strix oc version which is probably the best RTX 2060 card).


----------



## chimera201 (Sep 30, 2019)

1080p at 27 inches might be a little pixelated for desktop use. Not bad for games and videos though.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 12, 2019)

Here are the delivered components:
1. Benq EW277HDR
2. Corsair Carbide SPEC-DELTA RGB
3. APC Back-UPS 1KVA
4. MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
5. AMD Ryzen 5 3600
6. G.Skill Sniper-X 8GBx2 (16GB) 3600Mhz DDR4 Kit
7. Intel 660P 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
8. Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste(bought 6 months back)
*i.imgur.com/VEv1MyA.jpg

*i.imgur.com/uPO8e3e.jpg

Still remaining:
1. Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750W
2. Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo
3. Antec Spark RGB 120mm fan


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2019)

Assembled everything myself by watching youtube videos regarding front panel connectors and rgb connectors on the motherboard.
Waiting for 1. Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750W
2. Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo
3. Antec Spark RGB 120mm fan
To Complete the RIG.
Yahoo I completed building RIG myself...


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2019)

Need to boot it once
called a local computer walla to bring his smps to check once.
this AEGA bios updates are causing many problems to many but if my Motherboard batch got updated then I am super lucky.

*i.imgur.com/Qh7sMzX.jpg


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2019)

Congratulations!! 
I see a fan at the front bottom, why haven't you removed all that plastic cover yet?


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 13, 2019)

Did you buy this all components in the ongoing sale?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Congratulations!!
> I see a fan at the front bottom, why haven't you removed all that plastic cover yet?


Will do after i get the remaining components and set them up.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> Did you buy this all components in the ongoing sale?



No, on 30th September I ordered from primeabgb, vedantcomputers and Amazon.
Still the above remaining 3 are yet to come from primeabgb

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> No, on 30th September I ordered from primeabgb, vedantcomputers and Amazon.
> Still the above remaining 3 are yet to come from primeabgb


This festival time shipping really sucks. It takes forever to arrive.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 13, 2019)

nac said:


> This festival time shipping really sucks. It takes forever to arrive.


No
Primeabgb main fellows conversation with me was very careless even when I asked repeatedly to send me courier dockets details via mail id which i have provided to them.
Very very careless. Really.
Even i can show my mails here for you if you want.
No replies from them regarding the order details.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 13, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> No
> Primeabgb main fellows conversation with me was very careless even when I asked repeatedly to send me courier dockets details via mail id which i have provided to them.
> Very very careless. Really.
> Even i can show my mails here for you if you want.
> No replies from them regarding the order details.


My experience is also similar, but I am getting reply and I wouldn't call them careless.
I have experienced this before, and the delay is expected. (I have ordered bunch of things last year this time, and it took a lot of time to arrive).

It's like knowing aliexpress shipment will take months to arrive, place order and still bitch about it.  (BTW, I am talking about myself here)


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 14, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> No
> Primeabgb main fellows conversation with me was very careless even when I asked repeatedly to send me courier dockets details via mail id which i have provided to them.
> Very very careless. Really.
> Even i can show my mails here for you if you want.
> ...


You can call their landline no and the operator will connect you with concerned department. which will surely resolve your issues with them.
I once had ordered DDR4 RAM from them but the ordered brand was not in stock and they asked me if I can choose another available RAM. Which I agreed and they quickly dispatched the product.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 15, 2019)

Zangetsu said:


> You can call their landline no and the operator will connect you with concerned department. which will surely resolve your issues with them.
> I once had ordered DDR4 RAM from them but the ordered brand was not in stock and they asked me if I can choose another available RAM. Which I agreed and they quickly dispatched the product.


Still delayed delivery for their shipments.


----------



## shreeux (Oct 15, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Finally ordered a new desktop PC with the following config along with new Window 10 Pro OS + MS Office 2019.
> 
> 
> SSD -Intel 1TB 660P NVMe M.2 Internal SSD -8.4k



Why this one huge price difference compare to Intel......*ADATA XPG 1TB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD*


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 15, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why this one huge price difference compare to Intel......*ADATA XPG 1TB SX8200 Pro PCIe Gen3x4 M.2 2280 SSD*


Maybe lower supply and higher launch price. Also, it is a TLC one compared to QLC 660p. IIRC, 660p 1TB used to be around 12-13k when I got the 2TB variant for ~$180.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

Final Assembled PC Pic
*i.imgur.com/0ADRvAp.jpg
Components in the Build:

1. Benq EW277HDR
2. Corsair Carbide SPEC-DELTA RGB
3. APC Back-UPS 1KVA
4. MSI B450 Gaming Pro Carbon AC
5. AMD Ryzen 5 3600
6. G.Skill Sniper-X 8GBx2 (16GB) 3600Mhz DDR4 Kit
7. Asus Phoenix RTX 2060 Mini
8. Intel 660P 1TB M.2 NVME SSD
9. Noctua NT-H1 Thermal Paste
10. Antec Earthwatts Gold Pro 750W
11. Cooler Master Masterkeys Lite L Combo
12. Antec Spark RGB 120mm fan

PS: My cabinet's front RGB fans are not lighting up
I read in forum's that they need RGB Controller again.


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> PS: My cabinet's front RGB fans are not lighting up
> I read in forum's that they deed RGB Controller again.


You sure about that? I think your board supports that. Check again.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

nac said:


> You sure about that? I think your board supports that. Check again.


My board has a corsair header on top
Though i connected the 3 fans y splitter fans rgbs are not lighting up
I checked many times though

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My board has a corsair header on top
> Though i connected the 3 fans y splitter fans rgbs are not lighting up
> I checked many times though


Try plugging in one of the JRGB or JRainbow connectors.


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

Going by the manual, you should plug your Corsair Y splitter cable in JRGB 12v connector. Watch the arrow marks.
Since your Antec Spark is not an RGB has only 7 colours, JRainbow should do.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

nac said:


> Going by the manual, you should plug your Corsair Y splitter cable in JRGB 12v connector. Watch the arrow marks.
> Since your Antec Spark is not an RGB has only 7 colours, JRainbow should do.


I should plug the y splitter in JRGB 12v connector right?
The Splitter has a arrow on it
Should I plug it facing the connector or the opposite?
Please put some videos to help me identify the connectors


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

Your board should have marking for 12v. Arrow points to 12v.

*i.imgur.com/gyQIYcf.png


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

Going by this image, marking is just above JRGB1. It's 12v G R B. Make sure the arrow mark from the Y splitter connector points to that 12v and connect it.


Spoiler: B450 Carbon Pro AC



*storage-asset.msi.com/global/picture/features/MB/Gaming/B450/B450GamingProCarbonAc/b450-gaming-pro-carbon-ac-tining-1920.png


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

nac said:


> Your board should have marking for 12v. Arrow points to 12v.
> 
> *i.imgur.com/gyQIYcf.png


Thanks man. I will try now and tell you


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

nac said:


> Going by this image, marking is just above JRGB1. It's 12v G R B. Make sure the arrow mark from the Y splitter connector points to that 12v and connect it.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: B450 Carbon Pro AC
> ...


Could not light up the RGB fans but all are spinning at full speed though


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Could not light up the RGB fans but all are spinning at full speed though


Open Mystic light software and check if you can do anything from there.






Go to 13:14





If still not working, contact Corsair and MSI.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

Finally I called a local repair waala and he did it.
Activated all fans RGB LEDS and I used MSI Mystic Sync since then.

BTW How to reduce the DPI of my monitor like we do with the Laptops like Dell, Lenovo & MSI.
Are there any DPI software that can do it?
All words are looking like big big aplhabets...


----------



## nac (Oct 16, 2019)

What did he do to enable RGB?

For desktop icons you can just use CTRL+mouse scroll down to decrease icon size. Don't think text size will shrink. There should be other options in windows to increase decrease text size. Google.

There is an in Windows display settings called "scale and layout". Try that. But they are to scale up, I don't think there is an option for scaling down.

In AMD there is something called virtual resolution, there should be something similar in Nvidia too. You can use that to set your FHD display as 2k or even 4k. For 27", 2k would be fine.
In my 23" FHD display when I tried 2k/4k, texts are not as crisp as 1080p.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

nac said:


> What did he do to enable RGB?
> 
> For desktop icons you can just use CTRL+mouse scroll down to decrease icon size. Don't think text size will shrink. There should be other options in windows to increase decrease text size. Google.
> 
> ...


He re-checked all the cables and points for inserting them and finally used extension cable to bring the RGB back to life.
Okay will check


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/XgJZkXQ.jpg
*i.imgur.com/3JjAo2X.jpg


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *i.imgur.com/XgJZkXQ.jpg
> *i.imgur.com/3JjAo2X.jpg



Congrats on the new build. Why not put the PC on the right side? Can't look at the internals when it's on the left.

Expecting screenshots of THAT game you bought on Steam recently...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Congrats on the new build. Why not put the PC on the right side? Can't look at the internals when it's on the left.
> 
> Expecting screenshots of THAT game you bought on Steam recently...


He put it on the left probably because he's right handed and cabinet would cause issue with mouse movement on a not so long desk.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> Congrats on the new build. Why not put the PC on the right side? Can't look at the internals when it's on the left.
> 
> Expecting screenshots of THAT game you bought on Steam recently...


Come on man I bought it just to increase my games list and it came cheap in a bundle.


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 16, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Come on man I bought it just to increase my games list and it came cheap in a bundle.



That's just an excuse. You bought it on purpose. Everybody does...


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Oct 16, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> That's just an excuse. You bought it on purpose. Everybody does...


Which game is being discussed here?


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 16, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which game is being discussed here?





Spoiler: NSFW



Seek Girl Ⅱ on Steam


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 16, 2019)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Which game is being discussed here?


Seek Girl II


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 17, 2019)

*i.imgur.com/rhiTdAq.png


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 18, 2019)

Start firing some AAA titles now.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 21, 2019)

Congrats on your new pc Yes fire up some AAA and do benchmark


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheSloth (Oct 21, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> *i.imgur.com/rhiTdAq.png


The temps are 80C. What were you doing in background  while taking this screenshot? How are the temps during games? If you faced thermal throttling,  at which point it started? What are the temps inside case and of GPU?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 21, 2019)

TheSloth said:


> The temps are 80C. What were you doing in background  while taking this screenshot? How are the temps during games? If you faced thermal throttling,  at which point it started? What are the temps inside case and of GPU?


I am using stock AMD cooler Wraith Spire. I also removed the stock paste & applied Noctua NT-H1 to both heatsink and processor.

I think stock cooler isn't able to cool it properly.
Though the processor was able to max out to its boost clock since I don't know about overclocking using the bios because it's not booting after that.

I think MSI Beta bios might be the cause.
By this month end all manufacturers will be releasing non- Beta bioses.

So waiting for them to be released.


And about where was I when taking the screenshot?
I was sitting and trying to change CAS latencies of RAM in the Beta Bios.
But no success.

I might definetly need to get a good custom cooler for this processor.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

Where can we find Case Badges in India? ebay is closed here.
I want nvidia or GeForce, Corsair, Windows 10 Badges...


----------



## Neo (Oct 30, 2019)

Nice Rig congrats! How much did you get the Ryzen 5 for?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

Neo said:


> Nice Rig congrats! How much did you get the Ryzen 5 for?


17k from prime abgb.com

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

When are you posting benchmark of games?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> When are you posting benchmark of games?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My steam and system has been hacked
Takes 14 days steam support said so
And I have crossed the FUP also
Here ACT Nellore gives 512KBPS after FUP
So waiting

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My steam and system has been hacked
> Takes 14 days steam support said so
> And I have crossed the FUP also
> Here ACT Nellore gives 512KBPS after FUP
> ...



Whats your plan speed and fup?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Whats your plan speed and fup?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


NLR ACT Platinum & 500GB FUP
And later shitty 512KBPS

Did you not notice my steam account has been hacked?

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> NLR ACT Platinum & 500GB FUP
> And later shitty 512KBPS
> 
> Did you not notice my steam account has been hacked?
> ...



How did your steam got hacked?I mean what did you do?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> How did your steam got hacked?I mean what did you do?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Somebody sent me a link for a giveaway and I clicked it. I found out about the hacker also.I asked steam support and they said the link will be removed 14 days later automatically.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Somebody sent me a link for a giveaway and I clicked it. I found out about the hacker also.I asked steam support and they said the link will be removed 14 days later automatically.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Thats sad didnt you see https while signing into steam?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Thats sad didnt you see https while signing into steam?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I have steam client running in my system. They compromised the steam client itself by offering Netflix account. I and 3 others took it by sharing and got my PC hacked. So I bought my own Netflix account and removed theirs.
The man who gave me Netflix account is by name Saurab Singh
Just search in facebook about him
You will be astonished

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> I have steam client running in my system. They compromised the steam client itself by offering Netflix account. I and 3 others took it by sharing and got my PC hacked. So I bought my own Netflix account and removed theirs.
> The man who gave me Netflix account is by name Saurab Singh
> Just search in facebook about him
> You will be astonished
> ...



I didnt get you downloaded a fake steam.exe? How did netflix came inbetween?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I didnt get you downloaded a fake steam.exe? How did netflix came inbetween?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My steam is original, Saurab compromised my PC by offering Netflix account and used a backdoor into my PC and hacked my steam buddy. Okay

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> I didnt get you downloaded a fake steam.exe? How did netflix came inbetween?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just search facebook for Saurab Singh
He is an ethical hacker 
That is what he put in facebook

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My steam is original, Saurab compromised my PC by offering Netflix account and used a backdoor into my PC and hacked my steam buddy. Okay
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Do an fir against him you know his name.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Do an fir against him you know his name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My father says no need
I should in fact file an FIR with the Cyber Cell itself

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Do an fir against him you know his name.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It seems that *coward removed his facebook profile *but I have his number with me.


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> My father says no need
> I should in fact file an FIR with the Cyber Cell itself
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



You’re an advocate  atleast you should’nt leave him 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> You’re an advocate  atleast you should’nt leave him
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes you are right
But what kind of a cowardly fool will hack my PC and Steam where I only use for games and listening to music.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

Btw Didnt you were using any anti-virus in your pc? Do you know what kind of backdoor was it?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Btw Didnt you were using any anti-virus in your pc? Do you know what kind of backdoor was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I use Microsoft defender only. I never go to any stupid sites. I bought Windows 10 key and Office 2013 key

But that cowardly ethical hacker might have used Netflix credentials to use as a backdoor to hack my PC & Steam

I already upon the advice of many steam friends 
1. Notified steam support
2. Put on my steam profile about what happened
3. Formatted my PC and re-installed all softwares

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Btw Didnt you were using any anti-virus in your pc? Do you know what kind of backdoor was it?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Check once tech enclave forum about Netflix sharing posts & threads

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> I use Microsoft defender only. I never go to any stupid sites. I bought Windows 10 key and Office 2013 key
> 
> But that cowardly ethical hacker might have used Netflix credentials to use as a backdoor to hack my PC & Steam
> 
> ...



Have you reinstalled windows?What exactly you did after he asked you for in for netflix can you explain i already checked the thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Have you reinstalled windows?What exactly you did after he asked you for in for netflix can you explain i already checked the thread.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I put his username and password
The next morning at 3:03 am I clicked the link sent via steam itself ( Just then I woke up)
Then it sent the same link to everybody in my friends list

So some of my friends from steam told me to do as I said in the above thread

And I searched facebook for that name
I got that he is an ethical hacker

Still my steam has that link
Check once

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## pkkumarcool (Oct 30, 2019)

Ok np hope you get your id back on which date it happened? Btw post this in forums too you will get more help.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

pkkumarcool said:


> Ok np hope you get your id back on which date it happened? Btw post this in forums too you will get more help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Okay will post

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## Zangetsu (Oct 30, 2019)

Wow! and we have a Ethical Hacking course available, one of my friend completed that course last year successfully


----------



## chimera201 (Oct 30, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Then it sent the same link to everybody in my friends list



I'm in your friends list, I didn't get the link....

Do you not use Steam mobile authenticator ?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Oct 30, 2019)

chimera201 said:


> I'm in your friends list, I didn't get the link....
> 
> Do you not use Steam mobile authenticator ?


I use Steam Mobile Authenticator but I think who ever was online at that time got the link.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2019)

Bought Arctic Siver 5 Thermal paste, Corsair H45, Extended MSI Mouse Mat.
Fitted the Corsair H45 using the thermal paste.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## shreeux (Nov 5, 2019)

bssunilreddy said:


> Bought Arctic Siver 5 Thermal paste, Corsair H45, Extended MSI Mouse Mat.
> Fitted the Corsair H45 using the thermal paste.
> 
> Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk



Why? Any heating issues?


----------



## bssunilreddy (Nov 5, 2019)

shreeux said:


> Why? Any heating issues?


50c to 70c while playing games. So thought of a water cooler and bought and fitted it.

Sent from my Nokia 8.1 using Tapatalk


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 12, 2019)

I just zip tied everything at the back of the computer table but how to make them look neat.
How can I hide the cables?
I bought a cable shrouder but its not of any use, I mean the zip type nylon shroud as it could not hold the heavy cables that come for the cpu, ups and narow cables like the monitor, keyboard combo.
Should I take the help of any carpenter but this table is bought at a local store which is infact imported adn assembled here. It might break if the carpenter tries anything like drill a hole.


----------



## bssunilreddy (Dec 15, 2019)

Should I add a pair of 120mm fans on the top of the cabinet to push air coming from the front?
Corsair H45 is obstructing air flow in my cabinet where the rear fan is not pushing sufficient air in the rear.
Corsair H45 has a very thick radiator and thick corsair fan.

Was thinking of buying AMD's Prism series Stock cooler from any of the forums since they have copper heatplate on the bottom and 4 heatpipes transfering heat on to the fan above them.
Nowadays Cooler Master Hyper Coolers are not available in the e-commerce sites.


----------

